# Estação Meteorológica Automática de Ansião [IM] (03/02/2011)



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2011 às 19:39)

Mais uma vez em viagem, uma vez que me encontrava perto de Ansião, fui procurar a estação meteorológica. Fica numa encosta, mais alta do que Ansião, a cerca de 2 km da localidade.

Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotografias. Não sei o que se passou com o telemóvel.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

Outra estação caçada pelo Caçador de Estações residente!

Isso do telemóvel, tenta ver se as definições de qualidade não se predefiniram.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2011 às 19:52)

Por acaso esta estação não se situa naquela serrania repleta de afloramentos calcários entre a vila de Ansião e o nó do IC3/IC8 a Este?


----------

